# New Sentra



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

http://autoblog.com/2006/01/09/2007-nissan-sentra-first-pics/


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm somewhat dissapointed. I really dont know how to say it other than it looks like a shrunken, bubbled-up Altima. With owning an SE-R, I couldn't go from one of those to this new Sentra. I can see some with an old GXE or 1.8S be more interested in it than I am. I feel like Nissan spent their efforts trying to make this car appeal to the average driver that has too much stuff. Why would anyone need to fit an 8"x11" notebook in the glove box? Do people really take that many notes while they are driving, or have people stopped carrying book bags? Overall I don't think its a bad effort, but with all the weird storage options I think this car is best suited for those working for Best Buy's Geek Squad.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

EWWWWW!! This was a horrible, horrible mistake on Nissans part. This vehicle is so ugly that small children all around the world break into tears for no apparent reason. I think if this ends up being the final model (everyone hold their breath and pray that this is only a concept) we can say goodbye to the SE-R and Spec, because the only car on the market less sporty than this is the KIA Sorento.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

It's Fugly. I wouldn't mind the seats too much if they were 2-tone


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Honestly, after seeing the pictures, I started looking for a new car brand to like... The Scion tCs look kinda cool for the price. I wonder how much the Supercharger option costs...

It just bugs me that for the cost, nearly every other car company has Nissan beat, hands down. That was Nissan's selling point for me. After the terrible reliability of the Quest, and the Spec V, I doubt that I'll buy another Nissan in the next 20 years or so. After the Spec came out, I was hoping they'd kind of turn things around with this new redesign.

I liked the comments at the bottom of that article. It seems like Nissan missed the mark by quite a bit with this one.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> Honestly, after seeing the pictures, I started looking for a new car brand to like... The Scion tCs look kinda cool for the price. I wonder how much the Supercharger option costs...
> 
> It just bugs me that for the cost, nearly every other car company has Nissan beat, hands down. That was Nissan's selling point for me. After the terrible reliability of the Quest, and the Spec V, I doubt that I'll buy another Nissan in the next 20 years or so. After the Spec came out, I was hoping they'd kind of turn things around with this new redesign.
> 
> I liked the comments at the bottom of that article. It seems like Nissan missed the mark by quite a bit with this one.



Yeah, Nissan really doesn't have any exciting vehicles to offer besides the Z. The Spec V really isn't cutting it at all.. take a look at the RSX and the new Celica and the new Civic coupes that are coming out.. things like the Neon SRT and the Cobalt.. Nissan doesn't have any sporty coupes like that. I think the Spec V is ugly.. especially the backend. It looks so high off the ground. By the way, Stevja, where have you been? Long time no see buddy.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm going to be getting a new sentra when I graduate. I'm not feeling to good about the new sentra. Since I had the b15......im thinking of sticking with the 06 Spec...unless it will show some massive improvement in power.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wildmane said:


> Yeah, Nissan really doesn't have any exciting vehicles to offer besides the Z. The Spec V really isn't cutting it at all.. take a look at the RSX and the new Celica and the new Civic coupes that are coming out.. things like the Neon SRT and the Cobalt.. Nissan doesn't have any sporty coupes like that. I think the Spec V is ugly.. especially the backend. It looks so high off the ground. By the way, Stevja, where have you been? Long time no see buddy.


 I bought a 2000 SE and I've been lurking around the b15 forums for a while. Every once in a while I come back here and see what's going on. I like to read stuff about my car and engine, but its kind of hard to find forums specifically about the B15 SE that get any kind of decent traffic.

I agree with you on the compact sport thing. Maybe Nissan will do something next year kind of like what they did with the spec. Hopefully, Renault wont have anything to do with it this time, (so goes the rumor that I hear).

I really expected though that they would put a bigger/more powerful engine in this new Sentra. What's kind of disappointing for me as well, is that the motor in my car, and everybody else's pre 2k SER is more powerful than this new high-tech 2.0L engine. I get about the same gas mileage too. I almost wish they had just gone back to the good old SR20 and kept all of the aftermarket support that they've built up over the past one and a half decades.

The body looks like somebody took an Altima and squished it. I honestly don't like the way the new Altimas look anyway. I can tolerate the new Maximas.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> The body looks like somebody took an Altima and squished it. I honestly don't like the way the new Altimas look anyway. I can tolerate the new Maximas.


Don't you mean the other way around? It looks to me more like a squashed Maxima than an Altima to me.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Beltane70 said:


> Don't you mean the other way around? It looks to me more like a squashed Maxima than an Altima to me.


 Now that I look at it, I can see the squished Maxima 'look'. Squished Altima was the first thing that came to my mind though. Either way, it still looks kindof goofy.

The cars that I think look the best are the new ones from Mazda. Those are probably my favorite cars on the road right now. The new RX-8s lot awesome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

can you say PRIUS


----------



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

There is going to be an SE-R according to a website I can't seem to find now. Surely they wouldn't put the same 2.5 liter engine in it.


----------



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

Nevermind..found it.

http://www.autonews.com/files/2006_naias/nisssan/sentra/pages/01.htm


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

WTF, r they thinking. 
i know that they r trying to b all concept like, but OMG, they turned the sentra into sumthing that looks like a ford focus. ok, the inside looks decent, but that bubbly sht is whack. :thumbdwn: booo boooo, the new sentra sucks. 

what a disgrace to to the SE-Rs.


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Sentra???*

Definatally looks like a car for the people. Seems to me that the SER version better be totally trick or they might as well not even bother producing it. With all the other kick-ass 4's out there who would purchase one. Dosn't really bother me though. I'm shooting for the Skyline!!


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

NoTTaSIN said:


> WTF, r they thinking.
> i know that they r trying to b all concept like, but OMG, they turned the sentra into sumthing that looks like a ford focus. ok, the inside looks decent, but that bubbly sht is whack. :thumbdwn: booo boooo, the new sentra sucks.
> 
> what a disgrace to to the SE-Rs.


What are you talking about?? Ford Focuses (Foci??) ROCK!!!! Especially the new Fusion!!! With the V8 Swap, a Focus can take a Lamborgini. (Or so says MotorTrend or Car and Driver... I can't remember).

Seriously now...  I imagine the SE-R will look exactly the same, just with different rims, kind of like the way they are now. What would be nice, is if the difference between this model and the SE-R was a supercharger or something.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> ...What would be nice, is if the difference between this model and the SE-R was a supercharger or something.


Somehow I don't see this car to be a direct competetor to the Cobalt SS.

I think that it is directed more to someone who would be looking at or wanting to buy a mazda 3 or toyota corrola. A car with a 60 or 61 inch high roof line does not strike me as being sporty. Even if it has forced induction, I don't think it will be as good of a car as the B15 SE-R, regardless of what engine they put in it.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

PoppinJ said:


> EWWWWW!! This was a horrible, horrible mistake on Nissans part. This vehicle is so ugly that small children all around the world break into tears for no apparent reason. I think if this ends up being the final model (everyone hold their breath and pray that this is only a concept) we can say goodbye to the SE-R and Spec, because the only car on the market less sporty than this is the KIA Sorento.


Imagine racing whatever that thing is! :cheers:


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

NoTTaSIN said:


> WTF, r they thinking.
> i know that they r trying to b all concept like, but OMG, they turned the sentra into sumthing that looks like a ford focus. ok, the inside looks decent, but that bubbly sht is whack. :thumbdwn: booo boooo, the new sentra sucks.
> 
> what a disgrace to to the SE-Rs.


I would have to agree. Looks to be Ford Focu's'y or Toyota Echo'ish. However from other angles it looks like a shrunk Altima. Maybe pictures are not doing it justice. Would like to see one in person.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

in a world of high performance for small bucks, they are going to have to used a turbocharged or supercharged engine to compete with competetion. expect to see forced induction on the next se-r if its to be a success.


----------



## the01sentra (Oct 14, 2005)

thumbs DOWN


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I swear, this is what happens when you let North Americans design Nissans. What happened to the days when a Sentra was just a re-named Sunny? The Infiniti cars are still looking nice, but maybe that's because they're designed in Japan?


----------



## illenium (Feb 1, 2006)

wow, very ugly ...


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wondering... but has anyone been to the nissanmotors website, and seen the ad campaign for the new sentra? Interior styling, very ugly and block looking. Instrument panel, that looks okay, chrome lined tachometer and speedometer, as well as an lcd (old lcd type) display for temp and a few other things. The seats, I don't like, and... it's just something that makes my current state of sickness... even worse. Nothing up on the site about the SE-R's, only engine shown is the 2.0 DOHC.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

OH MY GOD. Is the world coming to an end? Are all the cars in the world going to have fancy pep boys altezza look a like lights???? OMG OMG OMG. I literally cried guys when I saw this garbage. I didnt realize what I had clicked on and when I saw the name Sentra in this page my heart started racing. Then I cried when I realized what was going on. I can't believe this. First the stupid circular lights that all other manufacturers are using and the uggly grills. Now this. I really hope this is a concept and I hope they realize how we feel. Someone should write a letter to those idiots at nissan with all our forum entries on this topic to those guys. Lord why? WHYYYYYYYYYY???? 
Y lord Y. I love nissan. I love my 1.8 b15 I used to congratulate people who where driving around in their new fresh off the lot dealer license plate sentra. I would compliment them so good that they would drive off whith a big smile.
Guys with Spec V's.....man I would shake their hands. I just cant believe this. 

I would choose my car over that newer sentra even if I had to pay more for it and even if it had all the miles it has now. I would still buy my b15 over that frankenstein idea.








Best lights ever. Along with the '00 altima lights. Same thing exept all red.








Yes there were tears.








THIS IS A SENTRA!!!








Yep this profile gives me a boner too.

I dont care that my cup holder sucks. I dont care. Nissan is supposed to have the best looking car man. Just look at the maxima. Man I just wish some nissan exec would stumble on this forum and do something about it. Yes I said garbage. If Nissan proceeds with this lets all keep our b15's and not sell them keep it clean and try to keep your oem wheels. May god help us all.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> I swear, this is what happens when you let North Americans design Nissans. What happened to the days when a Sentra was just a re-named Sunny? The Infiniti cars are still looking nice, but maybe that's because they're designed in Japan?




Man I second this. You are totally right. Thank you for reminding me that I can still buy a g35 sedan or coupe.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

man this thing is ugly. I'm very disappointed in Nissan on this one. I just picked up an 03 spec v. I would take that any day over this thing new off the lot. 

I'm a big fan of nissan i own three of them but this thing is down right nasty.

YUK!!!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Check out what I found out in my news letter from nissan 

"Just unveiled at the Detroit Auto Show: the all-new 2007 Nissan Sentra. This stylish and innovative compact will be available this fall, and will feature extremely spacious interior room along with enough new cool stuff to get your motor running. Such as the ability to fit a mountain bike in the trunk without taking off the front wheel - just fold down the rear seats to reveal a large pass-through and it's happy trails. There's an integrated overhead CD storage sleeve that conceals eight CDs behind the driver's sun visor. It comes with an available Intelligent Key that can unlock and start the Sentra without inserting the key. And to keep it all going smoothly, there's our available Xtronic CVT™ (Continuously Variable Transmission) that provides silky, virtually shock-free shifting."


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow.... enough space to fit a mountain bike, and something to hold my cd's. Now that's innovation  .

Sure, it might be handy when I involuntarily run over some kid on a bike and I want to hide the evidence, and easily switch my music while having an unconscious pedestrian which I just ran over in the back seat.


----------



## AceJay (Jan 23, 2006)

No, this is a Sentra:










'87's forever <3


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

hahaha I want the visor


----------

